# Camshaft question?



## wannagofast (Jul 20, 2005)

*Camshaft and crankshaft question?*

I need to know if this lunati camshaft will fit into my stock 1968 lemans with a pontiac 350 engine without any modifications. i also need to know if a pontiac 400 engine crankshaft will fit in a pontiac 350 engine.

http://store.summitracing.com/defau...earchinresults=false&N=0&target=egnsearch.asp 

u might need to copy and paste that but if dont want to heres the specs

Brand: Lunati 
Product Line: Lunati Bracket Master II Cam and Lifter Kits 
Cam Style: Hydraulic flat tappet 
Basic Operating RPM Range: 1,800-5,800 RPM 
Intake Duration 050 inch Lift: 230 
Exhaust Duration 050 inch Lift: 230 
Duration at 050 inch Lift: 230 int./230 exh. 
Advertised Intake Duration: 292 
Advertised Exhaust Duration: 292 
Advertised Duration: 292 int./292 exh. 
Intake Valve Lift with Factory Rocker Arm Ratio: 0.490 
Exhaust Valve Lift with Factory Rocker Arm Ratio: 0.490 
Valve Lift with Factory Rocker Arm Ratio: 0.490 int./0.490 exh. lift 
Lobe Separation (degrees): 110 
Intake Valve Lash (in): 0.000 
Exhaust Valve Lash (in): 0.000 
Computer Controlled: No 
Lifters Included: Yes 
Lifter Style: Hydraulic flat tappet


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

Yes, the cam will fit with no problem...
The cam you're looking at is a symmetrical cam (same duration and lift on intake and exhaust) with quite a bit of duration. It's not the best choice for an otherwise stock 350. You need headers, a good exhaust system, a bit of compression, a stall converter, some rear end gears and a good intake system to take advantage of a cam like this, and it would work best with heads that have been worked over to help the exhaust side flow a bit better. You'll also need to upgrade the heads with the appropriate valve springs to make sure you don't hit coil bind with the lift you're looking at. I don't think your stock 350 heads will actually flow enough above .400 lift to use the lift offered by the cam.

A 400 crank is the same as a 350 crank: They're both 3.75" stroke. Only the bore is different between the two engines (same with the 389).


----------

